# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Implmentation du MC-CDMA sur FPGA

## 3omayer

salut les amis ,

je prpare mon PFE sur l'implmentation de la technique MC-CDMA sur FPGA, maintenant je suis bloqu car j'arrive pas  trouv le code VHDL du MC-CDMA, si quelqu'un  une ide ou des solutions  mon problme je serai reconnaissant.

----------

